# Strokes??? :(



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

A few hours ago my little Runy started to breath in a weird way. He's breathing stronger than before and his heart has been doing this thing were it suddenly jumps. He's also snoring and doing this kind of swallowing noise. Like when he's asleep and having a nightmare but he's doing it when he's awake. I don't know what's going on and I'm just very worried. He's been sighing and kinda complaining about being in pain but It's 5am here which is too early to take him to the vet. They don't open until 9am and it's Sunday so it will be harder to find one. I'll try to get him asap but I need to know, if any of you have had this kind of experience, what could be happening? What do you think it could be? Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry! I don't know or have heard anything like this. How old is Runy? If he is an older boy, then I'd be more worried. I seem to remember he is a pup or younger chi? Some dogs have an irregular heart beat. I'd watch and see what you can. Maybe take a video so the vet can see what you're seeing. (obviously, if he is no longer doing this) Let us know.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you ring the vet and explain the symptoms?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I looked through a few of your old posts and it appears that Runy has run the gamut on health problems... everything from throwing up to diarrhea, losing weight, lethargy, depression, possible seizures, etc. If he were mine, I'd get him into the vet right away and have a full workup done with bloodwork. A healthy dog would not have problem after problem after problem. Seems like there is something going on and I would want to know what it is and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> I looked through a few of your old posts and it appears that Runy has run the gamut on health problems... everything from throwing up to diarrhea, losing weight, lethargy, depression, possible seizures, etc. If he were mine, I'd get him into the vet right away and have a full workup done with bloodwork. A healthy dog would not have problem after problem after problem. Seems like there is something going on and I would want to know what it is and get to the bottom of it.


I want to do the full workup but it's way too expensive. I definitely want to know what's been going on with his health though, and I'll hopefully get paid in a week so I'll try to have the vet doing all the possible exams. I got him almost a year ago, he was almost two but as far as I know he didn't get sick so often. I don't know what's happened. I'll try to take him to the vet to see if there's something I can do to avoid the problem from getting worse before the exams.






susan davis said:


> Sorry! I don't know or have heard anything like this. How old is Runy? If he is an older boy, then I'd be more worried. I seem to remember he is a pup or younger chi? Some dogs have an irregular heart beat. I'd watch and see what you can. Maybe take a video so the vet can see what you're seeing. (obviously, if he is no longer doing this) Let us know.


Yeah he's almost 3 years old. Last time something like this happened he was taking fever meds and apparently they were causing him tachycardia and insomnia. I'll try to take a video for the vet to see. I'll hopefully take him on Wednesday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

